# SAIC MFA 2011



## miribanggu (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi, I've already wrote a thread about SAIC. However, nobody except kwokts commented. 
Am I really the only one who applied to SAIC MFA film? =( 
I want to share information, I haven't heard from SAIC yet. I'm about to call them. Please let me know how SAIC applicants are doing.


----------



## miribanggu (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you why cinema.
I called them but I couldn't contact them. 
anyway, I'm still wondering if your application call had also been sent this late? They say if I got in, I should pay deposit till May 1st. and it's already April 19th. I'm so so worried about it. I'll call them again tonight.


----------

